# Clanking A Lot



## JWCACE (May 12, 2005)

My rear end is clanking a lot...like when your at low rpms you can here the "teeth" bumping around...that is normal....now mine does it...well...alot...even at higher normal driving. Any ideas? I don't normally mistreat or overdrive the rear end either.


----------



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

Sounds like a trip to the dealer is in order. The dreaded rearend failure has found you......

If it is faulty, to my knowledge, they will replace the entire unit.


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

Hint: If you take it to a high end dealership that sells pontiacs and other high end cars like cadillac or hummer, you can get a high end loaner instead of a crappy cavalier. I got a new STS once and new Hummer H3 once. They both had less than 600 miles on them. Makes it great if you get an off-roading itch that needs to be scratched.


----------

